

iPhone alarm does not work in 2011 - IgorPartola
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/02/iphone-alarm-not-working-_n_803339.html

======
IgorPartola
I am just curious how a bug like this happens. If it was the end of the UNIX
epoch, I would understand a little bit. But what is so special about first
days of 2011?

Oh yeah, and I almost overslept two days in a row.

------
kls
Yeah, I got bit by this one two days in a row. As a matter of fact, I did not
know about it until I read this article. Apple's silence on bugs is getting a
little unbearable.

